# New Kindle Commercial



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw a new Kindle commercial on TV - the song from the original commercial ("Fly Me Away") but it's a man & woman sitting on the beach in beach chairs reading their Kindles (a bit reminiscent of the Corona commercials).  Can't remember the exact words, but the text that follows talks about thousands of books to download and includes something along the lines of "Easy to read, even in bright sunlight" - i.e. in your face, iPad...

Should be a bit more pleasing for those who didn't like the fanciful nature of the first 3 commercials...


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I have not seen it yet, but maybe I can find it on YouTube, and the iPad and Kindle are two very different products, both are great for different reasons and can not be compared.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I agree that they are different and really difficult to fairly compare, but they are being compared and thus we Kindlers need to  make some points now and then, right?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I saw the commercial last night! I noticed the "reading in bright sunlight" statement was a jab at devices like the iPad. I liked the first few commercials because they were really creative and showed how you could enter different worlds with just one device. This latest commercial is useful as well, though, as it focused on the Kindle's e-ink screen and its benefits.
Here's the latest one on YouTube:


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> I saw the commercial last night! I noticed the "reading in bright sunlight" statement was a jab at devices like the iPad.


DH and I saw the commercial last night, and he also remarked that the "easy to read in bright sunlight" was a jab at the iPad.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting the commercial


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Just saw a new Kindle commercial on TV - the song from the original commercial ("Fly Me Away") but it's a man & woman sitting on the beach in beach chairs reading their Kindles (a bit reminiscent of the Coors commercials). Can't remember the exact words, but the text that follows talks about thousands of books to download and includes something along the lines of "Easy to read, even in bright sunlight" - i.e. in your face, iPad...
> 
> Should be a bit more pleasing for those who didn't like the fanciful nature of the first 3 commercials...


I saw that last night too. All I could think of was the earlier sun fade issue. As some of you know, I had to go through 6 Kindles before I got a good one. The 7th one is still going strong. I'm glad Amazon has apparently resolved the sun issue, but if I had seen that ad last year, I would not have been amused.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Just saw a new Kindle commercial on TV - the song from the original commercial ("Fly Me Away") but it's a man & woman sitting on the beach in beach chairs reading their Kindles (a bit reminiscent of the Coors commercials). Can't remember the exact words, but the text that follows talks about thousands of books to download and includes something along the lines of "Easy to read, even in bright sunlight" - i.e. in your face, iPad...
> 
> Should be a bit more pleasing for those who didn't like the fanciful nature of the first 3 commercials...


I liked the first commercials. This one reminded me too much of the Corona ads.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw this on Tuesday during last comic standing and didn't realize it was the kindle commercial at first.  Heard the song, looked up (was playing with my mother in law's cat) saw the beach and was like "but that's the kindle song!" and looked away.  Caught the very end where it says "Easy to read, even in bright sunlight" and was like "hey that was a kindle commercial" and had my mother in law rewind the DVR so I could watch it again.     and of course commented about the jab at ipad.  

I love the fancifulness of the first commercials.  They make me smile.  But I like this one too, cause it gives more info and really lets the viewer see the kindle up close.  Yep, it looks like the Carona adds.. but hey, you could drink and read your kindle on the beach!  (perfect time for it to start airing too as they play on the "beach read" time)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I liked the first commercials. This one reminded me too much of the Corona ads.


DOH!  I can't believe I said "Coors" (I fixed it) - I love the Corona ads. I liked the first commercials too, but I also like it showing people using it in "real" life (looks like my idea of paradise, reading my Kindle on the beach...)

I just saw it again this morning and realized the tag end was the perfect place to add "Now available at Target". I'm sure their preference is to sell directly, but it's how to get one in the hands of all those folks who won't buy sight unseen.


----------



## ESStobymom (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm glad there's a new Kindle commercial that makes some sense; I never understood those fanciful commercials - they made absolutely no sense to me whatsoever, and if I saw one and did not have a Kindle already, I certainly wouldn't have bought one based on those.  But the new one sounds good.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

DD said:


> I saw that last night too. All I could think of was the earlier sun fade issue. As some of you know, I had to go through 6 Kindles before I got a good one. The 7th one is still going strong. I'm glad Amazon has apparently resolved the sun issue, but if I had seen that ad last year, I would not have been amused.


Hi DD,

I feel you on this one. That was all I was thinking about as well, since I have had my own share of returns. I was walking to the cafe this morning while reading from my DX and being scorched by the South Korean heat, and I thought about how the sun was going to damage my DX. I did notice a little fading, but nothing to worry about, or should I? I wonder if it's just my imagination.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I love the new commercial as much as I have loved the older ones! Must be because I'm just so happy to have a Kindle of my very own!

Will miss sitting on the beach, as they are,  this summer due to the disaster in the Gulf. Hoping to be running powdery white sand through my toes once again next summer!

Addie, thanks for posting the commercial for us to see it!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ElLector said:


> Hi DD,
> 
> I feel you on this one. That was all I was thinking about as well, since I have had my own share of returns. I was walking to the cafe this morning while reading from my DX and being scorched by the South Korean heat, and I thought about how the sun was going to damage my DX. I did notice a little fading, but nothing to worry about, or should I? I wonder if it's just my imagination.


Hi, ElLector. I do remember you were one of the "lucky" ones who had the sunfade issue. That sunfade was undeniable for those of us who had it. With your DX, it might be just a matter of temperature where you are. Even my Kindle 1 faded a little when the temperature was outside of the parameter Amazon specifies. Nothing like the true sunfade issue, though.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Commercial made me feel like I should have been offered a beer but never got one.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

leslieray said:


> I love the new commercial as much as I have loved the older ones! Must be because I'm just so happy to have a Kindle of my very own!
> 
> Will miss sitting on the beach, as they are, this summer due to the disaster in the Gulf. Hoping to be running powdery white sand through my toes once again next summer!
> 
> Addie, thanks for posting the commercial for us to see it!


As a resident of the Gulf area (Florida panhandle) I can tell you the majority of the beaches are still clear. One of our biggest fears (and gripes) is that the media makes it seem like the beaches are already a disaster - they aren't. Seaweed (June grass) yes, although it's receding now. Tar balls & oil, not yet. Last night there was a piece on national news about our county - there was some video being shown - that was definitely NOT our county - of mucky oil on the water and in marshland, etc. Sadly they didn't show where the video was from, but the implication was that it was in our area.

For now, though, the beach is as beautiful as ever. In fact, you have a much better chance of seeing that beautiful white sand this year than you probably will next year, if the worst happens.

Thus ends my PSA for the Gulf Coast....


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm a beach girl all the way, so I love the commercial.  But if you sit that close to the Pacific Ocean, you darned well better have a Guardian on or have it in a zip locked baggy; a wave IS gonna get ya!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Meemo said:


> As a resident of the Gulf area (Florida panhandle) I can tell you the majority of the beaches are still clear. One of our biggest fears (and gripes) is that the media makes it seem like the beaches are already a disaster - they aren't. Seaweed (June grass) yes, although it's receding now. Tar balls & oil, not yet. Last night there was a piece on national news about our county - there was some video being shown - that was definitely NOT our county - of mucky oil on the water and in marshland, etc. Sadly they didn't show where the video was from, but the implication was that it was in our area.
> 
> For now, though, the beach is as beautiful as ever. In fact, you have a much better chance of seeing that beautiful white sand this year than you probably will next year, if the worst happens.
> 
> Thus ends my PSA for the Gulf Coast....


Thanks for offering a first hand view of what the beaches really look like now. We were going to spend the week following July 4th in Perdido Key, Florida. However, we lost hope that the oil wouln't have reached there by then, so we scheduled a totally different vacation for this summer. We did transfer our Perdido Key condo deposit to next year in great hopes that it may be better, but it breaks my heart daily to be reminded by the news media that it probably won't. So sad, it's all so very sad.

Again, sorry for highjacking this thread!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

leslieray said:


> Thanks for offering a first hand view of what the beaches really look like now. We were going to spend the week following July 4th in Perdido Key, Florida. However, we lost hope that the oil wouln't have reached there by then, so we scheduled a totally different vacation for this summer. We did transfer our Perdido Key condo deposit to next year in great hopes that it may be better, but it breaks my heart daily to be reminded by the news media that it probably won't. So sad, it's all so very sad.
> 
> Again, sorry for highjacking this thread!


I started the thread so I'm probably the one who self-hijacked! Sorry you won't be here this summer; even where some of the tarballs have washed up (and there are some washing up around Ft Walton Beach) they aren't covering the beach, just hanging around the high tide line. My fear is a tropical storm or hurricane while the stuff is still out there, no telling what will happen then. Well, there are lots of fears. But one of the biggest fears for all of us who live here is people choosing not coming for vacation and the devastation that will do to the economy. It's already happening, and it's a shame that it's happened so much sooner than it had to. I don't mean to beat up on you specifically about it, I can understand your concerns - I blame the media for making it seem worse than it is and not being more specific about where there are (and aren't) issues.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> As a resident of the Gulf area (Florida panhandle) I can tell you the majority of the beaches are still clear. One of our biggest fears (and gripes) is that the media makes it seem like the beaches are already a disaster - they aren't. Seaweed (June grass) yes, although it's receding now. Tar balls & oil, not yet. Last night there was a piece on national news about our county - there was some video being shown - that was definitely NOT our county - of mucky oil on the
> water and in marshland, etc. Sadly they didn't show where the video was from, but the implication was that it was in our area.
> 
> For now, though, the beach is as beautiful as ever. In fact, you have a much better chance of seeing that beautiful white sand this year than you probably will next year, if the worst happens.
> ...


I'm on the Gulf coast, just north of Naples. Beautiful here too!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I started the thread so I'm probably the one who self-hijacked! Sorry you won't be here this summer; even where some of the tarballs have washed up (and there are some washing up around Ft Walton Beach) they aren't covering the beach, just hanging around the high tide line. My fear is a tropical storm or hurricane while the stuff is still out there, no telling what will happen then. Well, there are lots of fears. But one of the biggest fears for all of us who live here is people choosing not coming for vacation and the devastation that will do to the economy. It's already happening, and it's a shame that it's happened so much sooner than it had to. I don't mean to beat up on you specifically about it, I can understand your concerns - I blame the media for making it seem worse than it is and not being more specific about where there are (and aren't) issues.


I, in no way, feel like you are beating me up on this topic. I am from Louisiana, so I am right beside you in the grief this is causing now and will for years to come. Hurricanes scare me as it is and now they are predicting stronger storms due to the oil acting as a semi-solar blanket causing the waters they feed off of to warm all the more.

I could write a book on all the aspects of this oil spill that have brought me to tears on a daily basis while watching the news. It's a complete tradgedy for so many and it not an easy fix by any means.

Sadly, nothing short of a miracle at this point will change much for us or for the helpless wildlife struggling to survive.

Again, sorry to keep taking this thread off topic.


----------



## my kindle rocks! (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm also in FL - Sarasota and we're all worried what will happen in the future with the oil but for now its still beautiful out on the water.  Me and Kindle are out on the boat every weekend enjoying the sunshine.  We've already had our own family change their vacation plans due to the media reports.  They're convinced the entire Gulf is contaminated and decided to vacation elsewhere.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Havent seen it yet, but ill be watching


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

St Pete, Clearwater coastal areas still as beautiful as ever! C'mon down!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Considering summer time is already here, I think they sold the benefit quite well.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> I'm a beach girl all the way, so I love the commercial. But if you sit that close to the Pacific Ocean, you darned well better have a Guardian on or have it in a zip locked baggy; a wave IS gonna get ya!


That was my first thought. No protection on the poor Kindle to protect it from sand and water!!!! Poor baby!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like the other commercials but I understand why they did this one. Yes, it is to show a huge selling feature that the iPad doesn't have. I also think it a lot of people still don't get that it is a completely different technology than a computer screen. Not real imaginative but to the point. I guess they used that song to connect it to the other spots.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw this one tonight....a little static, but it makes the point.  Woulda been better if they'd had some of those characters from the previous commercials running by on the beach, but maybe they didn't want to distract from the screen.

Betsy


----------



## Sandtiger (Jul 8, 2010)

There is another new one.  I saw one yesterday (in Raleigh NC via DirecTV) that had a guy using his iPad at the pool and squinting etc.
A beautiful woman in her swimsuit was next to him reading on her Kindle 3.  I forget the exact script but it essentially had him complain about how hard it was to read outside and she showed how easy it was with the Kindle.  I tried finding it online but it hasn't made it there yet.  Wish I had recorded it.  I loved it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Sandtiger said:


> There is another new one. I saw one yesterday (in Raleigh NC via DirecTV) that had a guy using his iPad at the pool and squinting etc.
> A beautiful woman in her swimsuit was next to him reading on her Kindle 3. I forget the exact script but it essentially had him complain about how hard it was to read outside and she showed how easy it was with the Kindle. I tried finding it online but it hasn't made it there yet. Wish I had recorded it. I loved it.


I saw that commercial this morning on either GMA or the Today show. I can't find it online yet either, but thought it was very cute.


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm seeing a lot of commercials for Kindle now.  Great stuff.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

ESStobymom said:


> I'm glad there's a new Kindle commercial that makes some sense; I never understood those fanciful commercials - they made absolutely no sense to me whatsoever, and if I saw one and did not have a Kindle already, I certainly wouldn't have bought one based on those. But the new one sounds good. Thanks for sharing it.


I totally agree! I always hated those other commercials, I much prefer the new one.

Melissa


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Meemo said:


> As a resident of the Gulf area (Florida panhandle) I can tell you the majority of the beaches are still clear. One of our biggest fears (and gripes) is that the media makes it seem like the beaches are already a disaster - they aren't. Seaweed (June grass) yes, although it's receding now. Tar balls & oil, not yet. Last night there was a piece on national news about our county - there was some video being shown - that was definitely NOT our county - of mucky oil on the water and in marshland, etc. Sadly they didn't show where the video was from, but the implication was that it was in our area.
> 
> For now, though, the beach is as beautiful as ever. In fact, you have a much better chance of seeing that beautiful white sand this year than you probably will next year, if the worst happens.
> 
> Thus ends my PSA for the Gulf Coast....


It was probably Louisiana. Our poor coastline looks like crap right now, and honestly I don't know if it'll ever get back where it was.

Oh - on-topic  The K3 commercial (beach) was the first I'd seen. I like it. I made the mistake of reading some comments on YouTube, though. I always lose brain cells when I do that...


----------



## tuba (Aug 26, 2010)

I hated the original Kindle commercials. Just horrible.
The new one isn't terrible but they still seem to be marketing to people that already have a Kindle.

If I were to do a Kindle commercial it would go like this:


> INT. BUSY TRAIN STATION - DAY
> Pan down a long queue of frustrated commuters waiting for a train.
> One man stands out - he is blissfully reading a Kindle. Unaware of the frustration around him. He is the KINDLE MAN.
> WOMAN in front of him complains "Don't you just hate this useless waste of time?"
> ...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ that's great!!! Amazon, are you listening (reading)!?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmmm, Tuba, there are good points in your commercial, but it comes off more informercial or Ronco-esque than I think they'd consider. Maybe the same concept set to music or shortened and with a more pleasant man and woman. He's smug, she's drowning in Schadenfreude, and I see them turning off more people than selling units.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, honestly, they wouldn't necessarily need to have the dialogue.  They could show her annoyance with the situation and his blissed-out-ness just with body language.  Then in the last scene she could go "Great.  More delays!" or some such, and he could shrug and say something like "Suits me.  I'm going to order the next book in my series."  Or something along those lines.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

They put it up against an Ipad outside at a pool.  The guy holding the Ipad can't see cause of the glare, the woman says something like "I have a Kindle, it cost less than my sunglasses".
Anyone else seen it?  It is a different advertising tactic for them, putting it up against another device.
It was on NBC during Leno.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't spotted it yet but it sounds clever.  I'm going to keep my eyes open for it.


Melissa


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Everybody keeps mentioning this commercial, but it's not on Youtube yet and I'll watch Leno the 5th of Never.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent, Tuba!!!

Melissa


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just merged a couple of threads on substantially the same topic. . .sorry for any confusion. . . .


----------



## prey4war (Oct 3, 2009)

I keep hearing about this new ad where the kindle pokes fun at the iPad. Anyone have a link to this? Can't find it on youtube.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't found it online anywhere, but I did see it last night on SNL - it's pretty cute.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm wondering why the commercials feature the white Kindle myself.  I suppose because it photographs better, but I wonder if it is subliminal because the DX and 3G come in white but the wifi only doesn't.  ... yeah, I'm probably over-thinking it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'm wondering why the commercials feature the white Kindle myself. I suppose because it photographs better, but I wonder if it is subliminal because the DX and 3G come in white but the wifi only doesn't. ... yeah, I'm probably over-thinking it.


The new one I saw had the graphite. So did the new one with the K3s on the beach - that's how I recognized when they switched from the K2 to the K3 with the same basic commercial.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the Kindle vs. iPad commercial.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Great commercial!!! Out of all the Kindle commercials I've seen that one is the most relevant.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Sandtiger said:


> There is another new one. I saw one yesterday (in Raleigh NC via DirecTV) that had a guy using his iPad at the pool and squinting etc.
> A beautiful woman in her swimsuit was next to him reading on her Kindle 3. I forget the exact script but it essentially had him complain about how hard it was to read outside and she showed how easy it was with the Kindle. I tried finding it online but it hasn't made it there yet. Wish I had recorded it. I loved it.


I saw that one too and chucked...


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

tlrowley said:


> This is the Kindle vs. iPad commercial.


 Okay, that one has the graphite. The other commercials that I saw on YouTube were Kindle2 then. I love my graphite btw. Thx, Meemo & throwley.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jasonmh said:


> They put it up against an Ipad outside at a pool. The guy holding the Ipad can't see cause of the glare, the woman says something like "I have a Kindle, it cost less than my sunglasses".
> Anyone else seen it? It is a different advertising tactic for them, putting it up against another device.
> It was on NBC during Leno.


I just saw that commerical tonight. I really like it .


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I liked the tagline: "I spent more on these sunglasses."


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

That was a great tagline. It was also the first Kindle commercial I'd ever seen--somehow I missed the first three. 

I kinda liked the dig on the iPad. Probably because I'm a Kindle gal myself and really love the e-ink.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting the ad!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I saw the ipad by the pool commercial tonight and just busted up laughing!


----------



## Sandtiger (Jul 8, 2010)

It's on Youtube now.


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

BlueEyedMum said:


> I saw that one too and chucked...


Did you "chuck" or did you "chuckle"  Sorry, couldn't resist that one.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally saw the new commercial a few minutes ago - loved it!  

Melissa


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGmRKSds9OY


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I think it is interesting that they made enough changes to his "iPad" so that they can say they weren't using an iPad: No menu button, black back instead of metal. Everyone knows it is a dig at the iPad, though. 

Enjoyed the commercial. I still have yet to see it on TV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved the commercial, AND I love my iPad.  Saw the commercial on TV for the first time yesterday, knew there must be a thread on KB about it.    Rewound the TV to show it to my husband...

Betsy


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like this commercial!!  And I think the line about paying more for her sunglasses is a brilliant marketing line.... Yeah Amazon!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the youtube comments on the sunglasses bit.

*"WHY would you pay more than $139 for sunglasses?!?!?"*

Some people obviously have never bought designer sunglasses. Even my mother who hates to spend money has a $140 pair of Maui Jims.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I love the youtube comments on the sunglasses bit.
> 
> *"WHY would you pay more than $139 for sunglasses?!?!?"*
> 
> Some people obviously have never bought designer sunglasses. Even my mother who hates to spend money has a $140 pair of Maui Jims.


Yeah, designer sunglasses are my weakness, so I totally got what the girl was saying in the commercial.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can see it now... a new discussion topic for the Accessories section: Designer Sunglasses that I wear while reading my Kindle by the pool


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I love the youtube comments on the sunglasses bit.
> 
> *"WHY would you pay more than $139 for sunglasses?!?!?"*
> 
> Some people obviously have never bought designer sunglasses. Even my mother who hates to spend money has a $140 pair of Maui Jims.


I wouldn't pay that much for sunglasses either (I lose them too easily) but I know some people do. Brilliant commercial!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I wouldn't pay that much for sunglasses either (I lose them too easily) but I know some people do. Brilliant commercial!


I have found the more money I spend on the sunglasses, the longer I keep them. The $10 sunglasses get lost or broken within a couple of months but the expensive ones last me years.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

I am the only one wondering just how good the Kindle screen looks through sunglasses?, I don't wear them or use my Kindle outside but lots of you in sunny climes might?.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cloysterpete said:


> I am the only one wondering just how good the Kindle screen looks through sunglasses?, I don't wear them or use my Kindle outside but lots of you in sunny climes might?.


The Kindle is extremely easy to read through sunglasses. The ipad on the other hand is NOT. If your sunglasses are polarized, you won't be able to see anything on your ipad screen with your sunglasses on and the ipad in portrait view.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.. I just saw a new to me one today..Has anyone seen the Kindle commercial filmed in the same style as the first 2, where a mom and daughter are sitting on a bench waiting for the bus to take daughter to school, then mom goes on one of those sequence things, turns into a Sookie Stackhouse style vampire, goes SCUBA diving, all sorts of stuff Kindle prominenetly shown throughout, and the music is not the same as the others, it's a new song. It ends the same way the others did, Amazon Kindle Books in 60 seconds..


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Holy cow -- I bought my "designer" Calvin Klein sunglasses at T.J. Maxx for $12. They are perfectly lovely and acceptable sunglasses, I also bought a back-up pair for $10, and that still leaves me approximately $120 from my hypothetical sunglasses fund to spend on books for my Kindle instead!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Love the new commercial.  Don't get the expensive sunglasses though.  But then I have Transistions, no-line bifocals.     But can't wear regular sunglasses.

Wish my Droid screen was e-ink, can't see a thing when I'm outside on it.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> OK.. I just saw a new to me one today..Has anyone seen the Kindle commercial filmed in the same style as the first 2, where a mom and daughter are sitting on a bench waiting for the bus to take daughter to school, then mom goes on one of those sequence things, turns into a Sookie Stackhouse style vampire, goes SCUBA diving, all sorts of stuff Kindle prominenetly shown throughout, and the music is not the same as the others, it's a new song. It ends the same way the others did, Amazon Kindle Books in 60 seconds..


That sounds funny! I haven't seen it, but I'll keep my eyes out.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

I read about the commercial on A Kindle World. I just saw that commercial during _The Big Bang Theory_. I thought it was funny. I have similar sunglasses... but I only paid $6 for them. I guess this means I can go off and buy $133 worth of books for my Kindle now


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I just saw the commercial and I think they actually give too much credit to the i-pad and other screens of its type in the sunlight.  That was way more readable on the commercial than they really are, the ones I've seen are almost black.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

TLM said:


> Love the new commercial. Don't get the expensive sunglasses though. But then I have Transistions, no-line bifocals.  But can't wear regular sunglasses.


I recently got Transitions too - and got the sunglasses that fit over them for the car. I was surprised at how much I like them.


----------

